# What's the lowest growing ground cover



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm currently deciding which plants to put in a medium light low tech tank, and from what I am reading most foreground plants will not "carpet" in a low light tank. Even if they stay alive, it sounds like they wont grow into a thick carpet without high light and CO2. Moss carpet's can be really nice though. Tank below's not mine, just an example of a java carpet.


----------



## agro (Nov 29, 2013)

falcooo said:


> I'm currently deciding which plants to put in a medium light low tech tank, and from what I am reading most foreground plants will not "carpet" in a low light tank. Even if they stay alive, it sounds like they wont grow into a thick carpet without high light and CO2. Moss carpet's can be really nice though. Tank below's not mine, just an example of a java carpet.


Not java, believe it's xmas. Java moss would grow all over the place.


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe one of the mini mosses would work - mini java, mini fissidens, mini flame, etc.


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Any of the mosses would be able to carpet a low tech tank, they'll attach to the gravel just fine. There are other options for low-mid light carpets, though they aren't as common as the ones grown in higher light. Marsilea minuta and Hydrocotyle "japan" are both lower light ground covers...I've recently started a Hydrocotyle carpet, and its growing very quickly.


----------

